
Quantum darwinism – From quantum to classical - jonbaer
https://uwaterloo.ca/institute-for-quantum-computing/news/quantum-classical
======
n4r9
Nature Comms paper:
[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150812/ncomms8908/full/nco...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150812/ncomms8908/full/ncomms8908.html)

Abstract - Quantum Darwinism posits that only specific information about a
quantum system that is redundantly proliferated to many parts of its
environment becomes accessible and objective, leading to the emergence of
classical reality. However, it is not clear under what conditions this
mechanism holds true. Here we prove that the emergence of classical features
along the lines of quantum Darwinism is a general feature of any quantum
dynamics: observers who acquire information indirectly through the environment
have effective access at most to classical information about one and the same
measurement of the quantum system. Our analysis does not rely on a strict
conceptual splitting between a system-of-interest and its environment, and
allows one to interpret any system as part of the environment of any other
system. Finally, our approach leads to a full operational characterization of
quantum discord in terms of local redistribution of correlations.

Related arXiv preprint:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1310.8640](http://arxiv.org/abs/1310.8640)

